# Husband is trying Cialis!!!!



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My H is coming home for Thanksgiving holiday (works out of state). I have not seen him since our anniversary in early August. Tonight he mentioned that his foreman is giving him some Cialis for his trip home. I'm so shocked and happy that he is trying something to improve our sex life. 

I really hope he likes it and goes to the Dr to get his own pills. I read up on it and it can be prescrivbed for a medical condition that I think he has. That I really wish he would go to the dr for anyway. 

Him telling me that he is bringing home cialis makes me happy in so many ways. It lets me know that he does think about me sexually, he does want me, he does miss me sexually...I'm also invisioning his super hard penis and him getting pleasure out of sex. Last time for our anniversary we had sex 3 times while together and he could not Cum, but he also had some stress too. 

I'm also hoping that him trying cialis will make him want sex more often by taking his sexual inhibatations away and giving him rock hard confidence with me again. he used to love sex and almost wear me out.

I'm also wondering if maybe hes also wantng to make sure to please me because he now knows that while we were seperated I had sex with someone else too. I told him while he was out of state so its not like he could reclaim me yet even though we have had sex several times since seperation. He still might really feel he needs to make sure to satisfy me and himself before he has to go back to working out of state without me.


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

they make Cialis for women yet? maybe thats what I need to find for the LD wife...


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

jman said:


> they make Cialis for women yet? maybe thats what I need to find for the LD wife...


Sorry, but Cialis doesn't do anything for desire. It does help with the "plumbing" for men that have erctiloe dysfunction. It doesn't seem to do anything for women.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

It would make sense that he wants to please you, and hopefully it works well for you both. 
If it boosts his confidence that should indirectly help him want to have more sex.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Cialis is good stuff.
One pill stays in your system for at least three days.

Hope he does not have any cardiovascular or liver problems.........


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

indiecat said:


> It would make sense that he wants to please you, and hopefully it works well for you both.
> If it boosts his confidence that should indirectly help him want to have more sex.


Thats what I'm hoping that it boosts his confidence so he will want to have sex more, cause he used to wear me out. He used to be the 3-5 times per week type and I was 3 times a week. Then he declined to once a montha dn then once every 3 months at the worst. During those times my drive increased to wanting it everyday, but I think becasue I wasn't getting it regularly anymore.

Unfortunatly my H will have to leave Sunday morning after Thanksgiving to back to where he is working.

He won't be home again after that till xmas. 

I'm hoping that he will want his own prescription when we are living together and hopefully our current stress is gone (bankrupcy)


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Caribbean Man said:


> Cialis is good stuff.
> One pill stays in your system for at least three days.
> 
> Hope he does not have any cardiovascular or liver problems.........


I of course hope he doesn't have any Cardiovascular problems either. He does go to the gym when hes healthy (hes getting over flu) and hes trying to lose some weight. With me not there though, I doubt hes limiting his calories, but he says he doesn't eat as much junk.


----------



## Moiraine (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't know what he's taking cialis for, but good luck to you guys 

Let me know if you need a natural product that will help with male libido. I have a good recommendation for you.


----------



## Jeapordy (Aug 12, 2012)

Just beware that Cialis is great for keeping it up forever, but it makes it harder to finish. He may want to try 10mg to start, which is half of the full strength.


----------



## ryansdad (Dec 3, 2011)

Cialis is awesome! My testosterone levels crashed when I had 
4 surgeries in 2 years. While I could get it up when my wife andI were
Intimate, it just wasn't "rock hard" like it used to be and I wasnt waking 
Up with that HARD wood in the mornings. Doc put me on 5mg daily
Cialis and now even though my t-levels are still low, I wake up every 
morning with the morning wood again and when we make love,
my goodness!!! Its as hard as it was when I was 15 again! My insurance
doesn't cover it though so it does cost $135 a month. Without a doubt, it 
is worth every penny!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pinkme (Oct 15, 2012)

Is he taking Cialis One a Day or On Demand Dose?? Make sure you know which one it is.

DH just started take Cialis one a day and at about day 3 things started to improve and things have been amazing!!! He is now able to c*m and O multiple times in one nite.


----------



## ARF (Jan 26, 2011)

Moiraine said:


> I don't know what he's taking cialis for, but good luck to you guys
> 
> Let me know if you need a natural product that will help with male libido. I have a good recommendation for you.


I'd like to hear what this product is.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Pinkme said:


> Is he taking Cialis One a Day or On Demand Dose?? Make sure you know which one it is.
> 
> DH just started take Cialis one a day and at about day 3 things started to improve and things have been amazing!!! He is now able to c*m and O multiple times in one nite.


I'm thinking he is taking the On Deman Dose since his Foreman at work gave him some pills to use while visiting me, but I'm not positive.

Sounds like your H has great results!! I hope my H has great results too. I know it would Boost his sexual self asteem. I think Hes had some performance issues that have gotten worse over the years along with him getting older and letting stres take its toll


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

ryansdad said:


> Cialis is awesome! My testosterone levels crashed when I had
> 4 surgeries in 2 years. While I could get it up when my wife andI were
> Intimate, it just wasn't "rock hard" like it used to be and I wasnt waking
> Up with that HARD wood in the mornings. Doc put me on 5mg daily
> ...


I'm so glad to hear great results from a guy, its really encouraging tha my husband might want more pills after trying it this time.

I'm looking forward to him being rock hard again


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

indiecat said:


> It would make sense that he wants to please you, and hopefully it works well for you both.
> If it boosts his confidence that should indirectly help him want to have more sex.


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

wiigirl said:


> :iagree:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really thankful he wants to please me. I've always wanted to please him. I've made it known to him since our reconsilation began what I want sexually instead of holding it all inside. 

Last time we were together we had sex 3-4 times in a weeks time and he lasted a long time, but could not keep the erection at full size and could not cum. I felt the sex not as full filling because I want him to have a great expeirance with me and plus I love his cum in me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

